# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  One Done and W'sIP

## Ted

The Bowie thingy is for my son Ty. It's done. Blades the Farm King stock. Handle unstained maple.

The gut hook knife is a stainless steel kitchen knife the kids found down in the creek. They brought it home and asked, "Can you make this into a knife?" LOL!
I put a disk for my angle grinder on a tile cutter I have so not to mess with the temper. Handles maple with antler gaurd. Unfinished .May change the handle to antler,since it has a rat tail tang. Not sure yet.

The 2 black ones are the mower blades I annealed with the forge. Top ones going to be half wood half antler.

The "T" handle gut hook thingy is from a 10" cicular saw blabe. Got some more oak with some pretty cool grain for the scales.

----------


## canid

nice. it looks like you've got a full plate.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done Ted.

----------


## Ted

This is the blade I cut out on the tile cutter. Handles oak with golden oak stain. Guard's antler.

Insted of going through what Welderguy is, I used the angle grinder to cut 1/8" notches halfway through the tang where the pins came through the handle.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done Ted.

----------


## Rick

That is a pretty admirable job. Very nice.

----------


## Justin Case

Very Cool Ted !  :Smile:

----------


## ibosserman

Good work Ted. I like all the knives that you make gives me inspiration.

----------


## Sourdough

Nice work...........Me likie the middle knife in the last photo best'est.

----------


## panch0

Sweet! You did a good job Ted. That was a great idea on the using of the old knife to make a new one.

----------


## Ted

Guy at work gave me 4- 12" cicular saw blades and 3- 10' ones. So I thought I'd make him one a little out of the ordinary. 

Since he's a huge baseball fan I was thinking a bb bat for a handle. And since he's a St Loius fan I thought a cardinal maybe. So I decided to morph the two together!

----------


## hunter63

That's a cool idea, nice work.

----------


## canid

i really like that Ted.

----------


## Rick

That's another great job! He should be very happy with that.

----------


## crashdive123

That came out great.  I really like that.

----------


## Ted

When me BIL came to pick up his deer, he brought me a piece of steel 1/4"x3"x5'. Very rusty, pitted, an springy!
 I set it on the end of the kitchen table, and stood in the middle of it and bouced up and down on it! After word it only had a slight bend that stayed. I turned it over bouced a little and it straitened out for the most part! 

So a bro of mine was over and really liked Ty's bowie, and asked if I could make him one like that. I told him sure and had him pick out what he wanted for scales. He wanted that Corion crap! God I hate that stuff. Stinks!!!! Then he asked if I could put a ring on it!!!! Well sure!

This is the end result. Used the spingy stuff. The skull was my idea. He hasn't seen it yet. Merry Christmas Bro!

And Merry Christmas, to all who read this, and all who don't!

----------


## Rick

What a great job! You guys are really talented. If he doesn't like it just let me know.

----------


## Justin Case

Awesome Ted !!

----------


## crashdive123

Very nicely done.  A trench knife of sorts.

----------


## Camp10

Very nice work! I like everything about that knife.

----------


## Ted

Well thank you gentalmen!

Rick, If he dosn't like it, yes, you can have it. (Like he's not gonna love it!)

----------


## Ted

Toby didn't like the fact I put a skull on a knife and hadn't made him a knife with a skull on it. So I took the handle off the squirrel sheath knife, and made him this.

----------


## Justin Case

Kinda creepy,,  but COOL !   :Smile:

----------


## ravenscar

kinda looks like its sayin "om nom nom". you guys make me jelous, got all that crafting skill, and i can barely keep my arrows together!!

----------


## ibosserman

Ted you have done it again all I can say is wow.

----------


## Rick

Before I opened the pic I thought it was cord wrapped. Very strong grain in the handle! My only concern would be not to use it as a chopper. Stress along the handle will run with the grain and might break it depending on the wood you used. Is it Oak? In any case, you did an outstanding job. It's beautiful work and you did great on the skull!

----------


## panch0

Thats cool and very creative.

----------


## Ted

I'm probly the only parent in the world that said "Really, thats great!", and ment it, when the kids walked in the room and said, "Dad, your going to kill us, we broke your bed!" LOL

I never would have said that though if not for Canids post on bed frames for knife steel. The kids owe you one bro.  LOL!

The handels the same wood on skull knife. And yes Rick it's oak. At least 40 year old oak. It's from a 1x6 I found in an attic with 40 year old news papers on it.

----------


## Ted

This is another "free-be" for a guy at work.

----------


## crashdive123

Another great one Ted.  Well done.

----------


## Ted

Blades bed rail. This stuff really makes some good blades. Need to do a little polishing on the blade. 3 1/4 in  blade, 4 1/2 in handle. 


 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

kewl, I really really like the neo tribal look. I've been wanting to try some bed frame, have a bunch cut up and ready to start hammering. 
what's the composition of bed frame? 1065? I wonder if it would make a good spring, probably not enough carbon.

----------


## crashdive123

More great work Ted.

----------


## Ted

Thanks randyt  and Crash, don't know how much carbon, but it gets hard enough a file won't bite it!

----------


## paracordist

great knives with lots of character!

----------


## Ted

Thanks Paracordist!

Here's another alittle bigger.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

More good stuff. I like that one.

----------


## Winter

Good work Ted and alot of it in a short time frame.

----------


## Ted

Hi guys hope you all are enjoying the summer.
Finished a couple more knives. First pics from a s/s industrial hacksaw blade thats less than a 1/8" thick. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The 2nd ones a mower blade 3/16" thick.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Skinner

All your Knives Look Great and Seem you Like Me Use what you Find .Keep it Up .Also Thanks for the Tip On the Bed Rails for Knives.

----------


## crashdive123

More great work Ted.

----------


## hunter63

Very nice, thanks for posting.

----------


## BENESSE

Godamighty, you sure was busy, Ted. That's beautiful craftsmanship.

----------


## canid

Those are looking nice Ted.

----------


## Ted

Hi folks, hope you all had a great summer! Here's what I did...lol!!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This monster has a 10 inch blade


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I forged this out of a pry bar.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## paracordist

Each piece is a work of art.

----------


## rebel

I like 'em.  "You've come a long way pilgrim".  Welcome back.

----------


## Winter

Cool stuff, you got your own style for sure.

The prybar bowie is really great.

----------


## Skinner

Loving the Prybar Bowie . May Have to try that Out Have a Bunch Of Old Ones I Got From My Father In Law . He Had a Tool Box With a Lock On It But Lost the Key to It So In a Few Mins I Had It Opened And In Side Was a Bunck Of Files Of All Sizes and Some prybars . He Told Me The Tool Box Has Been Lockd for Over 20 Years And I Got it Opened In a Few Mins . He Said that the Stuff Was Worthless To Him . And With a Grin I Asked If I Could Have them . So I Got them All and the tool Box too .

----------


## Ted

Thanks guys!

 I gave that prybar knife to my neighbor. He's always fixing mowers and chainsaws and such. Long story short he's given me a bunch of mower blades. When I told him he could have it he was grinning like a kid on christmas morning. lol!

Thanks again!

----------


## canid

you've definitely got your drawing down. i just noticed the starting stock compared to the tang you ended up with. i can't do that yet at all.

----------


## Ted

> you've definitely got your drawing down. i just noticed the starting stock compared to the tang you ended up with. i can't do that yet at all.


Thanks Canid! I drew it out that much with the intention of putting a wooden handle on it with a nut on the end. Well as you can see I ended up cutting it back to about 3 1/2 inches and using a antler for the handle. Got alot of pratice though...lol!

The key to the drawing is you cant rush it! It will just fold on you. Heat it, tap a few times and heat it again. Probly took me a hour to draw out the tang...just to cut it off....lol!

----------


## crashdive123

Great work Ted!

----------


## Ted

Made a new one. 3/16 thick mower blade,oak flooring for scales, and the gaurds are made from those giant cast aluminum folks hanging on gramas kitchen wall.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Then I recut this blade.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Skinner

looking good ,Ted  Keep them Comming

----------


## Rick

Dang man, nice job.

----------


## jake abraham

wow just keep getting better and better

----------


## BENESSE

Really nice work, Ted.
They already look like heirlooms.

----------


## crashdive123

Outstanding work.

----------


## rebel

Beautiful work.

----------


## Ted

Scored some walnut flooring scraps, so had to make a couple more skinners. I realy wish I'd by some known steel and get far, far, away from mower blades! Maybe one day.... (when I have more money than mower blades).  Well anyway, the blades 3/16 thick.  The photos don't do the handles justice, the flooring scraps are beeeutious!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Radical skinner there.

You definitely have a style all your own.

Nice work.

----------


## Rick

That's some very nice work, Ted.

----------


## crashdive123

Woo Hoo!  Fantasy skinners.  Well done Ted.

----------


## hunter63

Nice, I like em'....quite a design.
Thanks for posting.

----------


## Willie

Those are nice! I really like that look.

Willie

----------


## Ted

Thanks guys! 

I got some tiller blades from my neighbor. He said he wasn't sure if I'd want them, being all bent the way they are. I told him "Sure, I got a forge!!!"

These buggers spark like a file!!! I'll post more pics when it's completed.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.

----------


## Ted

Well...not my best work, but I'm happy with the result, considering what it started as. Still need to heat treat, sharpen,and polish her up. The scales are from some mohogany door casing. They'll look much better sanded up and a coat or two of poly on then.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Looking good so far.

----------


## Ted

Thanks Crash.

 I whipped out a couple more. 1st ones another 3/16 mower blade with the walnut scales.(Did you all know wanut will turn yours hands purlish black for days...lol)

The 2nds bedrail with the mahogany.

Still need to heat treat and finish scales.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Very nice. Those will be dandies.

----------


## BENESSE

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


LOVE the finger guard treatment on this one!

----------


## Ted

"B" !!!!   How you been dollface! Fabulous I hope!

----------


## BENESSE

> "B" !!!!   How you been dollface! Fabulous I hope!



Nothing but fab, Ted, chillaxing up in the concrete jungle.
U was missed!

----------


## Ted

Girl at work asked if I could make a knife with Harley Davidson on it for her boyfreind for his birthday.   Nope, I replied, how about a skull on the pomel instead? 

I don't think this is ever going to be put to use as a real knife (at least I hope not) So I didn't heat treat or anything. Just profiled some bed rail, cut some Corion, ( I realy hate Corion) a little caving with the ol dremel,  and whallar, a fighting knife with a skull pomell.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice work Ted.

----------


## wholsomback

great looking knives,keep em coming.

----------


## Ted

Still have to heat treat, after I try to get the hammer marks out of the blade. Hit it just a little too hard in a couple spots.

10" blade, mower blade (no I didn't drill the holes) 3/16 thick, antler handle a gaurd. 16" overall.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Another nice one Ted.

----------


## Ted

12" Circular saw blade, no idea what the wood on the scales is. One of our carpenters brought it back from a job, but none of them knows what it is! Homeowner said it was brazilian cherry but were thinking he was trying to scam the ins. company.

Anwyays I didn't heat treat or even attemt to keep it cool while,cutting with a angle grinder.shaping with a angle grinder ,finish shaping with the bench grinder,beveling the edge with a bench grinder ,then finishing with a belt sander. Holds an edge just fine!!! Got it shavin' sharp, whittled on a pine dowel rod probly 10 strokes stuck the tip in it about 1/4" and tried to bend the tip, it didn't, and would still shave!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Winter

Cool. Is that the center hole of the sawblade?

----------


## crashdive123

Nice.  Good looking wood too!

----------


## Ted

> Cool. Is that the center hole of the sawblade?


Yes thats the arbor hole. I did whaller it out another 1/4" or so.

I should mention I used a brand new B/D Bullet driil bit to drill the pin holes. It only did 2 of then and crapped out on the third hole! Had to put in another new one to finish it.

----------


## Ted

Update .... I did put the edge on the cicular saw knife with a electic knife sharpener. Then took a Smiths Tri-hone to it.  It was shaving sharp. Well I decided to paper polish the bevel and edge, and  lost the shaving sharpness in the procces. So back to the Tri-hone.... wouldn't do it. Had to use the electric! Long story short this thing is hard!!!!

----------


## Winter

I make quite a few blades out of circular saw-blades. The springiness makes for great camp kitchen and food prep knives. A sawzall blade makes an excellent fillet knife blade. I have had only one out of maybe 20 that I overheated enough to ruin it.

I think I'd guess hardness at 54-55 rc. The various steels they use and the HT process is designed for impact resistance because a shattered blade is like a grenade going off.

----------


## Ted

Still have to put the cutting edge on it. Another 3/16" thick mower blade with the walnut flooring. 6 1/2" blade, 12' overall.

 After heat treating it I check it with a file and it bit the spine but skated on the belly which was still thick as a dime. Figured i just go with it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Another great looking piece.

----------


## Ted

I posted on the blades forum about making a knife that was sharp enough to past the bladesmith test, I think me probly pulled it off!!!

This is the knife I forged out of the tiller blade. I read a dealy about a guy who always quenches 10xx and W-s in water without a problem. The secret is not to over heat it. I watched it very closely in the forge and when i thought it was at critical I check....magnet stuck. Put it back in for maybe one minute and checked again... it didn't stick. So back in for maybe 30 seconds and quenched in the plain water.

I started temper at 375, two ,1 hour tempers. couldn't get it sharp, edge was chipping with a elecric sharpener. So tempered again at 400 for one hour and and took a course stone to it, still too hard. The course stone would not remove the chipping. So another temper at 425. This time the the course stone did remove the chipping.

It still took at least 30 minutes to get all the chips out, and 1 hr on a medium stone before it would shave! Then I took my fine stone to it for 15 minutes.

Heres the result. Thats a 1 1/4 inch pine dowel rod. I whittled the taper on the end and then chopped on it in different areas of the edge and then chopped it in two, well it broke when it got to be about 1/2" think. It would still shave!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Sharp is good.

----------


## Ted

Yes Crash, sharp is good...but really, that thing holds a edge better than any knife I've ever owned. 

Ok where was I,,,oh yeah, made a few file knives. First 2 are profiled, 3rd one is forged with a full tang. Still have to heat treat the 3rd one. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Well done Ted.

----------


## Winter

Good stuff. That antler one looks comfy.

----------


## Ted

Very close to the one in post #87 ,same mower blade, but this has oak scales and antler gaurd. Oh yeah, still a foot long but blade a little longer and handle a little shorter.

  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice one Ted.

----------


## Ted

Hope everyones been well and made it through winter!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I made this for Toby for his birthday. He came up with the designed himself after looking through my books of scetches and he designed and made the stand himself. That divet you see is from the up sweep in the mower blade . It was a very stange blade ,1/4 in thick but only about 10in long....very deep divet!!!!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This ones bed rail , it was a completly diff design with a full tang for the handle but it warped in water quench just behind the blade at it's narrowest point.  So I cut it  off at the warped, shotened the blade to make a hidded tang. Handles hickory.   


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


File knife 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is my EDC, 7in overall. Blades a file , walnut handle. I'm a painter and have to cut alot of plastic and open alot of chalk tubes....

Hummmm.... Did I mention I hate the new Photobucket!!!!!

You all take care!!!!

----------


## hunter63

Good to hear from ya, and see your work.....Nice.
I'm not a fan of PB lately my self......

----------


## crashdive123

TED!!!!!  Good to see you back.  Nice work on the knives.

----------


## Winter

Nice work Ted,

I still can't figure out the new photobucket.

----------


## crashdive123

> Nice work Ted,
> 
> I still can't figure out the new photobucket.


I have the new Photobucket figured out, and one of the things I got figured is that it is going to cost more for me.  I store a lot of pictures, so it is only fair I suppose.......doesn't mean I have to like it.

----------


## Ted

Finished a couple more skinners and a stabby thing...lol



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This I made out of a old hoe. Very thin, 2.5mm thick blade is all. It's 1/4" thick along the alluminum, scales tapering back to 3/4" at the butt. 6 1/2" long. Oak scales. 



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

 Another mower blade, the 1075 may or may not be the steel. 7 1/2 " long, the scales are the cool azz myserty wood I used on the circular saw expirement knife.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

A guy at work gave me 3 old files , a melon knife (wide azz machette) and 5 RR spikes, three with the "HC", two with a "S" on the heads. Anybody know what the "S" is for? He said he liked stabby knives. So I made him this. 10" long, 6" bed frame blade, alluninum gaurd, cherry handle.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The company I work for did a fire job over a year ago and this has been sitting in our shop ever since. So I asked the owner If he'd sell it to me. He said I could take it and if I quit or he fires me I have to bring it back... aaaaahhhh,O.K! It's MINE BEEEEOCH!!!!....LOL!

You all take care!

----------


## Ted

A friend of mine replaced the old JD snowplow blade (edge) off his lawn tractor, so gotta make some knives. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
This ones 10.5", scales walnut flooring.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This ones 11.5", scales oak flooring.


Have a good one...Later, Ted.

----------

